# My Cell phone won't stop "charging", help please!



## kimi1889 (May 11, 2005)

So my phone's been on the charger for about 36 hours now, and it still says it's "charging". I tried just taking it off the charger and seeing what happens, but then it just wouldn't turn on. That was this morning, and I plugged it right back in afterwards and now it's still "charging", what do I do? Please help!


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

exchange it for a different one


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*re: My Cell phone won't stop "charging", help plea*

I'm not an expert, but my first guess would be that the battery is dead or fried.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had the same problem. I removed and reinserted the card, and now it works fine.


----------

